# I think i have the highest rating



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


For Now . . . .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I had that. It's not the highest but anything 4.95-5.00 is the same rating. It's good. You reached the top of the dung heap.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

4.99

and it only came down due to "I'm late" pax. I was to her in like a minute from ping. STILL her frak up became my 4 for not speeding enough. sheesh. Few things I won't do with pax in car IS speed.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

5.0 lyft .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> 5.0 lyft .












"This passenger said you were 1 in 3 Lyft drivers with a 5.0"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> 5.0 lyft


oh, wait I **** Lyft was easy to have a 5 rating? I wouldn't know, don't drive for them. and other gig HSD no ratings; we get 'graded'.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Everybody has a 4.9 or 5.0 in Lyft, including pax’s.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

And you'll never get a raise with that rating. Congrats.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> 5.0 lyft .


I know a alot of lyft drivers with 5.0...it not possibly accurate....



ABC123DEF said:


> And you'll never get a raise with that rating. Congrats.


They actually send me more profitable trips...i can sit at 1-5 for a 30min until a good $30 trip come along


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

OK so first things first when it to comes to ratings. Lyft ratings may not be discussed because you honestly suck if you have anything less than a 5.00⭐ rating on Lyft. Good Uber ratings are hard to achieve and you really should be proud of yourself if you have anything higher than a 4.90⭐ rating on Uber. Now @DexNex is a baller and sports a perfect 5.00⭐ rating on Uber but most of you including myself will never be as baller as him but don't sweat it too bad. I was stuck at 4.95⭐ for my entire career and didn't budge at all except for the six months or so I spent in the 4.98⭐ - 4.99⭐ range.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

This is amateur hour. 

4.99 Uber - 493 5s & 7 4s. A few of those 4s are very close to their expiration date, too. Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This is amateur hour. 4.99 Uber - 493 5s & 7 4s. A few of those 4s are very close to their expiration date, too. Merry Christmas, all.


Would you care to throw up a screenshot? You see I'm putting together this online museum of amazing screenshots of sorts. I will watermark the screenshot so you and I will always know it came from you.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

4.98 at present, fluctuates between 4.97 and 4.99.......got 11 x 4 stars at present and nothing else lol.


----------



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


Congrats! You are a top 3% Uber partner! One of the highest in the world...I think not.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


But you don't come close to my 5.0 rating.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Well I've left many a rider at grocery stores and restaurants for taking too long, I've cussed out one or two riders for being a dumb ass,

I've refused many riders without car seats, I've split up large parties of more than 4, I've shuffled many riders and picked them up once they placed a new order,

I've refused drive thur requests, I've told riders where to sit, and other things I can't remember all at once

I have a rating of 4.87 and my only regret is not having a rating of 4.85. That would have been all those bad rides that I should have kicked out pax


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

This only lasted a few days...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and here I **** ratings don't matter. They sure is &^&% do. :coolio: A good market and if you are a warm body with few upset pax it isn't hard to have a 4.9*. Oh, and if you don't drive in the dark. That is key. Daylight high ratings is nothing. Those who drive at night and have ratings, that is something to show off. Just saying.
And yes for the haters ratings don't pay for a thing; yeah yeah we get it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

4.95. Mostly weekend night driving with an occasional weeknight or Sunday afternoon thrown in.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


lol I'm sure I'm the best in the world!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

OG ant said:


> lol I'm sure I'm the best in the world!
> View attachment 393050


The average is score 4.80 or less


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Would you care to throw up a screenshot? You see I'm putting together this online museum of amazing screenshots of sorts. I will watermark the screenshot so you and I will always know it came from you.


Sure, here you are.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Dang a lot of straight ballers on this thread. I be like Daaammnn! My dance card always looked about exactly like @mch's heavily weighted on both ends.


Bobbyk5487 said:


> The average is score 4.80 or less


This is interesting. Do you remember where you heard or read this?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Sure, here you are.
> View attachment 393145


How many rides completed is the real question?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

OG ant said:


> How many rides completed is the real question?


No joke homie what are you doing to celebrate when you hit 20k lifetime trips? I saw your profile screenshot in another thread and I was like wow we got the thrilla from manila all up in this B or something.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mbd said:


> Everybody has a 4.9 or 5.0 in Lyft, including pax's.


Not after they are a 
pain in my ass they arent....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well I've left many a rider at grocery stores and restaurants for taking too long, I've cussed out one or two riders for being a dumb ass,
> 
> I've refused many riders without car seats, I've split up large parties of more than 4, I've shuffled many riders and picked them up once they placed a new order,
> 
> ...


I'm glad you were honest with us about your rating. That is the first step to improvement. I remember that you mentioned you recently switched to iOS. I am proud of you and think your rating and other areas of your life are soon to improve. Not because you switched to iOS but rather the fact that you switched to iOS shows me your head is in the right place. This screenshot will also be a part of my museum.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No joke homie what are you doing to celebrate when you hit 20k lifetime trips? I saw your profile screenshot in another thread and I was like wow we got the thrilla from manila all up in this B or something.


Wierd, this is the only thread I've ever showed of my ratings, ever!

As to when I hit 20k rides, I'd like to have dara read me a bedtime story while feeding me in bed


----------



## Noexcuse19 (Oct 31, 2019)

Kudos. Keep that rating bro


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm glad you were honest with us about your rating. That is the first step to improvement. I remember that you mentioned you recently switched to iOS. I am proud of you and think your rating and other areas of your life are soon to improve. Not because you switched to iOS but rather the fact that you switched to iOS shows me your head is in the right place. This screenshot will also be a part of my museum.


Ian do you have a shrine of Uber and UP members? opsies:

First the head and strange tendencies, I thought I recognized you. So this is your day job between movies?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's *safe* *to* *say* I have one of the highest ratings in the world


I think it's _safe to say_ that there's nothing safe or secure when doing this rideshare shit. 
I'm 4.98 on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft. It wasn't always that high, the improvements came after I gave up ghettos & drinking districts. Less potential for earnings now, but also less bullshit.
But let's be clear here: my inflated ratings afford me no better protection than the 4.66 driver sitting next to me: either of us can be instantly & permanently deactivated at the drop of a hat.
One thing I've noticed in this forum is realizing how utterly devastated the deactivated drivers become when they had seriously idolized their stars & badges. Screw badges & ratings, it's all useless bullshit people!
_"Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall."_


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

OG ant said:


> How many rides completed is the real question?


Ive done 12000 trips in 4 years



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Dang a lot of straight ballers on this thread. I be like Daaammnn! My dance card always looked about exactly like @mch's heavily weighted on both ends.
> 
> This is interesting. Do you remember where you heard or read this?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I had a 100 thumbs up (5.0 equivalent) on Uber Eats, a day later got a 30% pay cut.
High rating means shit.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


Yet, you're still living out of your car, &#128541;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yet, you're still living out of your car, &#128541;


I have two homes and a tiny house man cave....one in Greensboro one on the coast...but yeah I sleep in my car when I'm in Raleigh....thx for your concern


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I have two homes and a tiny house man cave....one in Greensboro one on the coast...but yeah I sleep in my car when I'm in Raleigh....thx for your concern


Parents & grandparents homes don't count. We'll count that "tiny house man cave" in your mom's basement though.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Parents & grandparents homes don't count. We'll count that "tiny house man cave" in your mom's basement though.


I inherited the one on the coast...me and my gf share the other one...and I have office turned man cave where I work in Raleigh....now carry on with your very happy holidays and stop trying to be a Debbie downer


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


High ratings are useful if you know how to leverage them.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Muchado said:


> High ratings are useful if you know how to leverage them.
> 
> View attachment 393349
> View attachment 393350


I feel uber try to send you better trips...and I feel that it'll help if you are accused of some b.s. ...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well I've left many a rider at grocery stores and restaurants for taking too long, I've cussed out one or two riders for being a dumb ass,
> 
> I've refused many riders without car seats, I've split up large parties of more than 4, I've shuffled many riders and picked them up once they placed a new order,
> 
> ...


You're rhe real legend


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

At one point I had 5 2* ratings. I don't care what y'all say, I win!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

OG ant said:


> How many rides completed is the real question?


1985 trips since Sept of last year. 95% of my pax are college kids. And no, I don't have an aux cord.


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


*Abiy Ahmed Won the Nobel Peace Prize.*

In other news...........Uber driver claims to have the highest "driver" rating in the world!
He was deactivated 3 days after making the claim


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I think it's _safe to say_ that there's nothing safe or secure when doing this rideshare shit.
> I'm 4.98 on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft. It wasn't always that high, the improvements came after I gave up ghettos & drinking districts. Less potential for earnings now, but also less bullshit.
> But let's be clear here: my inflated ratings afford me no better protection than the 4.66 driver sitting next to me: either of us can be instantly & permanently deactivated at the drop of a hat.
> One thing I've noticed in this forum is realizing how utterly devastated the deactivated drivers become when they had seriously idolized their stars & badges. Screw badges & ratings, it's all useless bullshit people!
> _"Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall."_


I read this attitude a lot: "ratings don't mean sh*t!". In the great scheme of things, it's true. But, I tend to think drivers with good ratings (4.95+) take some pride in what they do. This might not be 100% accurate across the board, but a pretty good rule of thumb. Drivers who are generally buttholes probably are in the 4.90s and high 4.80s.

I don't kiss anyone's ass. I don't beg for tips or provide candy or open doors. I do make nice conversation, pick up at Point A and drop off at Point B (I know my market and some of the shortcuts) and try to treat every pax I have as a human being. I think a lot of the international students are generally surprised/pleased that I try to make conversation with them and actually care where they are from, want to know about their culture, etc. On the flip side, if I can tell someone doesn't want to talk, I shut up.

I've gotten some unexpected 4s (and an out-of-left-field 1* that has since fallen off) - bad ratings can be given to even the nicest driver. I'm proud of my rating and hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I read this attitude a lot: "ratings don't mean sh*t!".
> I think a lot of the international students are generally surprised/pleased that I try to make conversation with them and actually care where they are from, want to know about their culture, etc.
> I'm proud of my rating and hope to keep it that way.


I'm sure you'll keep your ratings high, but it won't mean shit when you're suddenly & permanently deactivated when one of those international students complains that you "_leered_" at them.
So, yeah...ratings don't mean shit.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I did extra credit...i have a 5.75 rating


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I feel uber try to send you better trips...and I feel that it'll help if you are accused of some b.s. ...


So? Can you spend your rating at the grocery store? Please figure it out and realize that ratings are a scsm!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm sure you'll keep your ratings high, but it won't mean shit when you're suddenly & permanently deactivated when one of those international students complains that you "_leered_" at them.
> So, yeah...ratings don't mean shit.


Dude, you're a broken record. I know every time I drive it could be my last. I know my rating has no bearing on an accusation. Preaching to the choir, man.

Until I'm deactivated, I'm going to take some pride in what I do while trying my best to not be a constipated curmudgeon like you.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

chinagringo said:


> So? Can you spend your rating at the grocery store? Please figure it out and realize that ratings are a scsm!


Better trips equal more money...i sit still until a $20-30 trip come along most of the time


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Can any who've listed current high ratings reveal their lowest rating at one point?

Nobody ever seems to reveal that.... or have all of these high ratings always been that high, month after month?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Can any who've listed current high ratings reveal their lowest rating at one point?
> 
> Nobody ever seems to reveal that.... or have all of these high ratings always been that high, month after month?


I was down to 4.76 until I changed some things


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Muchado said:


> High ratings are useful if you know how to leverage them.
> 
> View attachment 393349
> View attachment 393350


How's it going? How is your next publications coming along?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

No my dick is bigger


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Can any who've listed current high ratings reveal their lowest rating at one point?
> 
> Nobody ever seems to reveal that.... or have all of these high ratings always been that high, month after month?


Early on I think I was a 4.94 while I built up the 5s and had a handful of 4s plus a 1 in there.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Can any who've listed current high ratings reveal their lowest rating at one point?
> 
> Nobody ever seems to reveal that.... or have all of these high ratings always been that high, month after month?


4.95ish to 4.93 to 4.97 over 800+ rides over the course of a few months. 2 out of 3 people rated.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


4.97 is great. I was there for a couple months but due to idiot pax I dropped to 4.96 which is where I stayed at until I stopped moving people and food around for free. But good on you, you must be a great driver and keep your car spotless. Good luck at keeping that rating or maybe going even higher.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> No my dick is bigger


So was you trying to text your boyfriend and accidentally posted that here?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The nighttime vs daytime factor is real. There are plenty of night drivers in the 4.80s who are great drivers


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

If a pax falsely accuse anyone your 5* rating means jack to them, I rather care more about pay rates than ratings, to them this is you:


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> How's it going? How is your next publications coming along?


Great thanks. 
Guide is too large to attach here...
Here's a Google Drive link for you to download it.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cU0Soytz78J-d6dxFzACWBb7fp0Cgelp


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


I am at 4,96......almost there dude! Congrats! With all the comments I read on ths forum, taking into account how rude some of the drivers are it is no wonder how many of them get 1 or 2 star ratings! We are offering a SERVICE and the customer expects to be treated right, with respect, in a clean and nice smelling car, with a clean and nice smelling driver, educated and always willing to go the extra mile. Sounds hard to do? Then change jobs pal, this is NOT for you!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> If a pax falsely accuse anyone your 5* rating means jack to them, I rather care more about pay rates than ratings, to them this is you:
> 
> View attachment 393640


I have had a false accusations and I was deactivated for a day...i think when you have a good rating uber is more inclined to believe the driver than the pax...but if you have a half ass rating then you get a accusation you are are more likely to get the axe


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I have had a false accusations and I was deactivated for a day...i think when you have a good rating uber is more inclined to believe the driver than the pax...but if you have a half ass rating then you get a accusation you are are more likely to get the axe


i think i speak for most if not all drivers that i cant wait to give this company the axe....their business model is straight up gangster


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> i think i speak for most if not all drivers that i cant wait to give this company the axe....their business model is straight up gangster


Yea I'm thinking of gracefully bowing out while I'm on top....time to get back to a normal life


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So at 4.97 I think it's safe to say I have one of the highest ratings in the world


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

I am trying to figure out 🤔 my ratings have not had any new 5’s in a couple of weeks and 🌴👀🌴 and I watched people rate me? 

I am not a newb. Off and on Uber since 2014

I got 3 new 4’s 🤷‍♀️my fault haven’t been telling people only 5’s matter

anyone else haven’t been getting their 5 stars?
I mean almost the whole month of December no new 5’s, zip, zero

watched it say 480, then 479, now 477 5 stars. Got a new 1 start too

But it is to be expected even though I don’t drive late nights, some people are way drunk at 8-11:30pm or even more hung over at 7am 
so yes I had to rate them low to unpair us, never want to see them again

But is everyone in Soflo still getting their recent 5 stars?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@exotik Only your last 500 count. You are still getting ratings including 5s. New ones displace the old.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @exotik Only your last 500 count. You are still getting ratings including 5s. New ones displace the old.


Oh so I if I get a 4 it basically takes away a 5. I thought that's what it is doing. So I would need a hundreds of 5 to get me from low 4.9 back to the high, that's sucks that a dozen 4s and a couple of other numbers matter so much 
But ok, I am just really caring about the tips and pleasant rides. Having my 4.8 back is a like wanting a sccoby snack over money....

I don't do anything incredibly bad to get many low ones. Many of the non 5s are people when you pull up you know you should cancel because they have an attitude and are spiteful

like the ones you ask not to bring food In, drink in, or don't eat in the car

those people I just need to cancel on sight! This one lady was trying to show out in front of her friends

I hit start andthey said they had 1 more person, dang I know better (especially when it seems like they've been drinking)

it was only 8pm but alcohol is alcohol (in the system) thelady got in and said
Can I vape? Absolutely! Not!

this is an old subject but especially during season, y'all need to cancel all rudeness so they will learn, not giving them the opportunity to rate our complain. Uber will see these
riders are getting canceled for rudeness

then when summer hits, those who are still out driving, the riders will be"more" trained

yes they have been trained because look how they text you how to get in gate or outside waiting

years ago we used to mostly wait outside for maybe 5 or so minutes wondering should we cancel

now these people are outside waving at us! Bam! Humans learn


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

mch said:


> 4.95. Mostly weekend night driving with an occasional weeknight or Sunday afternoon thrown in.
> 
> View attachment 393052


Well, aren't you special &#128170;&#129305;&#128076;✌


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 394778


Nice rating!!!! I am sorry but 10k rides in 2 & years????

That's is not living, not to mention if you ever wait one moment in between, had to buy gas, dead head home, car maintenance, all the car washes.... when do you eat, sleep, shower, clean home, and experience time off each week?

great rating, but we were not put here on earth solely to wok and pay Bills



Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 394778


But you can go to ASU for free &#128158;&#128170;&#127996;&#128064;&#128170;&#127996;


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

I drive approximately 30 hrs a week spread out over 6 days a week.


exotik said:


> Nice rating!!!! I am sorry but 10k rides in 2 & years????
> 
> That's is not living, not to mention if you ever wait one moment in between, had to buy gas, dead head home, car maintenance, all the car washes.... when do you eat, sleep, shower, clean home, and experience time off each week?
> 
> ...


----------

